# Mimaki CG-60ST (stahls Samurai) and windows 7



## stoliker (Oct 8, 2010)

Well, been working on this in my free time, and I am finally to the point I need it to work. My old XP machine that this runs off of is on its last legs and I really need to get it cutting. After searching I have found a couple people who got it to work and I was hoping they could tell me what I am doing wrong.
Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit is the OS. I downloaded and installed the new software package from Mimaki's Japan website. I have tried it via serial and a serial to usb adapter. I have tried installing it in compatibilty mode. Everything comes back to an error stating that the drivers are not 64 bit compatible. 
HELP!!!


----------



## stoliker (Oct 8, 2010)

Still haven's gptten this to work. Anyone out there have an answer other then buy a new cutter?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Is it this one? Mimaki Driver ver3.40 | Driver / Utility | MIMAKI ENGINEERING CO., LTD.

If so, give Mimaki a phone call 888-530-3992

Have a great day.


----------

